# M.S.S. QC : SUNday May 6, 2012 – May Skiing Saviour



## MadPatSki (May 13, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Whatever it is, just make sure to post a TR. I'm glad that a ski area in this part of the world is still spinning lifts.



This one is for snowmonster...unfortunately I didn't have my camera for pics when ... anyway, it's a good thing, or else you would have been tempted to drive across the border.


From the first to the last lift-served day in the East, MadPat's LSS has been stretched out.

*M.S.S. QC : SUNday May 6, 2012 – May Skiing Saviour*
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/05/13/m-s-s-qc-sunday-may-6-2012-may-skiing-saviour/


> Title says it all.
> 
> For the first time in at least 38 years, there was no Eastern US ski area open in May. Mont St-Sauveur in the lower Laurentians saved the honour of May lift-served skiing. There is still skiing 40 minutes away North of Montreal (or 2:15 from Ottawa).
> 
> MadPat was still in a MadDash as I had number of tasks on my plate in Montreal. Tasks that involved managing people and building. I was hoping to go skiing on Saturday then head to Montreal, but wasn’t going happen. too many things to be done before I could leave Ottawa. Ended up driving to Montreal and taking care of stuff that night and the next morning. I couldn’t leave from Montreal before 11am…not very happy, but getting these things done have been the priority lately.


*To continue and see more pics, click below*
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/05/13/m-s-s-qc-sunday-may-6-2012-may-skiing-saviour/




St-Sauveur-des-Monts Family Ski Centre




Hot Temps




The Old Tram




"Again...Longest season" slogan


----------



## Cornhead (May 14, 2012)

Nice, kudos for getting after it. Think I'm done, barring a trip to Mt. Washington, we shall see.


----------



## snowmonster (May 14, 2012)

Thanks, Pat! Looks like I see a twin of the old Jay tram. How long were the runs? 

Next time, make sure that your camera is handy! I'm always looking for an excuse to cross the border.

Tux soon?


----------



## MadPatSki (May 14, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks, Pat! Looks like I see a twin of the old Jay tram. How long were the runs?


If you look at the current TR, I've managed to line up the view points except for the final pitch which is captured at the beginning. Checkout the Gallery link at the bottom of my TR. You'll see all the pics (taken during my 2nd to last run of the season).

How long? Hard to say, maybe one mile. Vert is approximately 210m (690ft) for the lift based on previous TRs where I had my Suunto.

In the TR from November 2010, I added a Google Sat image where you can see MSS and the town of St-Sauveur-des-Monts. Hill 70 West clearly visible as it has snow left on it. On that image, you can see on the lower left corner, Mont Habitant and Mont Avila on the opposite which a series of snow patches. Mnot St-Sauveur and Avila are connected. 

M.S.S.I.: November 21, 2010 = Mad Skiing Sauveur on Ice.
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2010/12/01/m-s-s-i-sunday-november-21-2010/



snowmonster said:


> Next time, make sure that your camera is handy! I'm always looking for an excuse to cross the border.



I did one run with the camera and the girls were gone. 1-3pm where prime skiing and tanning time. I didn't want to ski in a t-shirt and carry a camera around. Even if I did have the camera, it would have felt like taking pictures of strangers at the beach. I wouldn't have been comfortable.



> Tux soon?



I was hoping and waiting for the road to open, however I need to get my passport renewed before it expires on May 31 and I want it back for early June turns.


----------



## snowmonster (May 14, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> I did one run with the camera and the girls were gone. 1-3pm where prime skiing and tanning time. I didn't want to ski in a t-shirt and carry a camera around. Even if I did have the camera, it would have felt like taking pictures of strangers at the beach. I wouldn't have been comfortable.



Ah, that is why man invented the helmet-mounted GOPRO!=)


----------



## Cornhead (May 15, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Ah, that is why man invented the helmet-mounted GOPRO!=)



I knew they were good for something.


----------

